# [resolved] Gateway SOLO 9550 CMOS Battery Relacement



## bajabash (Jul 13, 2005)

*Gateway SOLO 9550 CMOS Battery Relacement*

The RTC on my laptop (SOLO 9550) has quit working. Bought a new CMOS battery but can't figure out how to replace it. Took out about 20 screws and chickened out, thinking there must be an easier way.

Any suggestions, or is this just going to be a full disassembly of the laptop?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I would not expect major disassembly for the replacement of the RTC battery??

Many laptops have a small cover about the size of a quarter that house the RTC battery. 

Check this link for info:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Solo_Series/p9550/P9550ulst.shtml

Otherwise use this link and e-mail them for an answer if you cannot locate one:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Solo_Series/p9550/P9550nv.shtml

JamesO


----------



## bajabash (Jul 13, 2005)

*Got It.....*

The first link had instructions for replacing the keyboard, looking at those, I could see the CMOS battery in one of the disassembly photos. Was able to pull the keyboard and replace the battery in about 5 minutes, only 2 screws!

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Glad the link had enough info to get you sorted!

JamesO


----------

